# Neat iPad 2 case w/room 4 notepad



## MeganW

I've found myself writing on legal pads a lot lately (yes, w/pen & paper!) -- brainstorming, taking notes, etc., and I stumbled upon these cases while researching cases for my iPad 2: http://www.booqbags.com/laptop-backpacks-laptop-bags/booqpad-iPad-2-agenda.

They're great cases b/c you can have your legal pad & pen right alongside your iPad, which would actually come in quite handy for me. I keep my To Do list in Awesome Note (which is -- um -- awesome!) and often move things from my notepad to Awesome Note. Right now I think most or all of them are sold out until today-ish (shipping from their website), and they're also available @ Amazon, but they're not shipping for 2-3 weeks.

I love my Smart Cover, but I think I may love it more for the novelty (it wakes up when you open the cover & goes to sleep when you close it! ) and minimalism than anything else. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kwajkat

Looks interesting. I have the M-edge portfolio for the ipad. I like it but is it heavier and bulkier because it is a quaility leather. Still..........


----------



## karin

MeganW said:


> I love my Smart Cover, but I think I may love it more for the novelty (it wakes up when you open the cover & goes to sleep when you close it! ) and minimalism than anything else. Decisions, decisions...


Right there with you on this! I think the Smart Cover is really, really cool. I also think it really doesn't do what I need a cover/case to do-- I can't toss the ipad with just the Smart Cover into my purse, and since it rains a lot here, I also don't feel like I can just carry it outside without more protection. I've been using an Elite Elishi bag that I already had, but that extra step bugs me. 

Anyway, I ordered this Yoobao case:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SL3BYO. It's getting a lot of (mostly) good reviews on the Macrumors forum, and I'm probably going to return the smart Cover. I definitely _should_ return the SC; I know once I find the "right" cover/case for me, I won't use the SC any longer, and it wasn't cheap. But I'm irrationally reluctant to give it up. 

The thing is, while I don't think the Yoobao will be my perfect cover, I don't think my perfect cover exists yet and this one seems to meet more of my criteria than any of the others that are currently available (or that will be available very soon). I want: very slim; sleep/wake function; a cover that rolls or folds back to create a stand (i.e., not a book-style); prefer leather; available in colors other than black; doesn't cover the bezel (or as little of it as possible). While I'd rather spend less, I'm comfortable with paying $80-90 for the right thing. Thought for a long, long time about the Grove case (http://www.grovemade.com/products/ipad-2-case-pre-order), but I think I want something a bit more minimal in appearance, and with less of a wait time. It is beautiful, though!

Yikes-- sorry to have hijacked!


----------



## alexisleno

Those are neat cases  I really like the smart cover too, but am worried about it also. It's almost as bad as just having a bumper for the iPhone!


----------



## Vet

Yes, I'm worried about the Smart Cover too. I like it a lot, but I don't feel comfortable using it in my purse.


----------



## MeganW

Agreed.  I've put my iPad into my purse a few times but only in a section where my Kindle is in front of it (in its Amazon lighted cover), acting as a buffer between it & my billfold.  Luckily my purse has 3 sections, and there's room in the middle zipped part for my iPad.  Yes, it's a gigantic purse.  

I do love that it will fit in my purse when I just have the Smart Cover on -- not sure if it would fit w/all of the added bulk of most other cases.  Argh.


----------

